# Warsaw 2014



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

I visited Poland in September and tried to capture as much of the architecture as possible. 


Here's Warsaw.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/paafKo]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/prDmfr]Poland 2014 046 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Warsaw Uprising Museum

[url=https://flic.kr/p/paaCQK]Poland 2014 045 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/pa9f46]Poland 2014 048 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/prnJSZ]Poland 2014 052 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pa9a8p]Poland 2014 050 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Downtown Warsaw. Walking distance from the Palace of Culture.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/prDNJP]Poland 2014 055 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/pa9GG6]Poland 2014 056 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Downtown Warsaw. Walking distance from the Palace of Culture.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pab74T]Poland 2014 053 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/paaUd8]Poland 2014 057 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/paaq8x]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Downtown Warsaw. Walking distance from the Palace of Culture.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/ppCDGq]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Downtown Warsaw. Walking distance from the Palace of Culture.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pronEB]Poland 2014 064 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/paaAgZ]Poland 2014 062 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/psCfwq]Poland 2014 083 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pbYD89]Poland 2014 084 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Constitution Square.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/psCig3]Poland 2014 081 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Constitution Square. 

Pretty cool area.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/psE39Z]Poland 2014 078 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/psCpqC]Poland 2014 077 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pba52U]Poland 2014 073 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pb9mPz]Poland 2014 070 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Wódka (vodka) shots are pretty cheap in Warsaw. 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/ptpHQM]Poland 2014 085 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

I really loved this part of Warsaw. Quite lively and in the area of Constitution Square.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pbUu4g]Poland 2014 091 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pbVJQg]Poland 2014 089 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/pbYag9]Poland 2014 096 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pcuYpK]Poland 2014 098 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pbYwZN]Poland 2014 095 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/prqWv7]Poland 2014 087 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pbXPin]Poland 2014 090 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pbacUs]Poland 2014 069 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Warsaw


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for posting. Nice shots.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

It's only the beginning.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pbaf1b]Poland 2014 068 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pbahUh]Poland 2014 067 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/psDEur]Poland 2014 059 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/psC22Q]Poland 2014 058 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pcuVkD]Poland 2014 100 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/pcuQ7n]Poland 2014 104 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pcu92W]Poland 2014 102 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pcxEmr]Poland 2014 105 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pu3MP4]Poland 2014 106 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pu3Hov]Poland 2014 109 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/ptSJZn]Poland 2014 107 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pcyxFD]Poland 2014 110 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pcyujt]Poland 2014 112 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pu1Mny]Poland 2014 113 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/puXdoa]Poland 2014 118 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

nice job, I was waiting for the results of your trip. wondered if you were there for opening of Swietokrzyska/Prosta.

How was your trip btw?


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Unfortunately, I wasn't.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pcxDku]Poland 2014 114 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]



[url=https://flic.kr/p/pdsYHu]Poland 2014 115 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pds5CD]Poland 2014 116 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Easily one of Warsaw's most beautiful interiors. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/puXfuV]Poland 2014 117 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/ptX9Pj]Poland 2014 119 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

New World 

Real fun street to explore. Leads to the Old Town.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/psXbG7]Poland 2014 121 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/pdu6gD]Poland 2014 122 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/puGWJt]Poland 2014 125 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

There is more of this kind of architecture in Warsaw than people might expect. 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/psX4XW]Poland 2014 126 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/puXoRG]Poland 2014 129 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/puXmfj]Poland 2014 130 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pebhiE]Poland 2014 131 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

http://[url=https://flic.kr/p/pebeTE]Poland 2014 132 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pvoKCR]Poland 2014 135 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/ptCSbE]Poland 2014 137 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/peb8if]Poland 2014 139 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/peb62b]Poland 2014 141 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## yudibali2008 (May 3, 2008)

i really like old town of Warsaw....been there and i really love it. :cheers:


----------



## ferdinand mex (Sep 18, 2009)

Really beautiful!


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pfFBhV]Poland 2014 142 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pfFk9J]Poland 2014 143 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pv8r9w]Poland 2014 144 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pfEkkt]Poland 2014 146 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pfEAxy]Poland 2014 147 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pv8dvq]Poland 2014 148 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pwT7Ki]Poland 2014 149 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice photos! Warsaw is developing really fast. Many more skyscrapers and more modern trams since I was there about 7 years ago.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Real nice.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pByQ9y]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Easily the best new skyscraper in Warsaw.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pDjpUn]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Warsaw


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pppQj7]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/ppnhso]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/oJXK8u]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/ppjJjF]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/pFzqz8]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## WMS (Nov 20, 2005)

rychlik said:


> Easily the best new skyscraper in Warsaw.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

No? 
Ok.


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

Well, to each his own. I think the general consensus on the polish board is that Cosmopolitan is the best new skyscraper. 

Still, personally I think Złota 44 looks better from afar, and Comso looks better from up close.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

I think the international community would disagree. 

Zlota 44 has changed the skyline silhouette significantly.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

I believe this is Chmielna Street. Really lovely area. 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/oKALia]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/ppXXpT]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Just worth noting, I found Warsaw to be a very clean city. 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/ppULfM]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Also worth noting is that most Polish people are quite slim. Extra points. 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pGaQup]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/ppV1Yp]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pGaJLa]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pEiWa3]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

rychlik said:


> I think the international community would disagree.
> 
> Zlota 44 has changed the skyline silhouette significantly.


I agree. But a lot people think the facade looks "cheap". I also heard a lot of negative comments about Zlota 44 on the international board but it's no wonder since a lot of people hate Warsaw.



rychlik said:


> Also worth noting is that most Polish people are quite slim. Extra points.


I'm not


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Strange. I thought it looked fine as I passed by this building. Most people are screwy anyways.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Ring said:


> I'm not



Cheer up.


----------



## LSyd (Aug 31, 2003)

awesome, thanks for the pics. hopefully i can make it back over there sometime in the not too far future.

-


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/prhE8e]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/oLSw41]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Ring said:


> I agree. But a lot people think the facade looks "cheap". I also heard a lot of negative comments about Zlota 44 on the international board but it's no wonder since a lot of people hate Warsaw.
> 
> 
> I'm not


Up close and from afar Zlota 44 is quite sexy, I love it and if I could afford it would buy a condo there or atleast rent. People "hate" Warsaw? Native born Poles always use such strong language. Can't imagine why "hate" The ugliest period of Warsaw's history was late 90's to late 2000's when it got much more affluent, hence more cars and advertising that just took over the city and so much vandalism and graffiti. Now it appears that the trend is reversing, people are reclaiming the streets and Warsaw is so clean and efficient, especially transit system.

Most of my Polish friends in Canada are fat_ish_, but I'm not


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Urbanista1 said:


> Most of my Polish friends in Canada are fat_ish_, but I'm not


Hehehehehehehehe. Funny. That's why I go running to keep my weight in check. I find I have to do that here because the food is so different. Very easy to get fat. North American food in general, I hate to admit, is very processed and cheap. Europeans appear to still cherish their food supply. I envy them.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Beautiful building. If only there were more like this.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/psT978]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]



[url=https://flic.kr/p/psWobx]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pKnDzk]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

One of Warsaw's nicest streets on a sunny day (Nowy Swiat street).

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pt4CX5]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/psYpB6]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/oNEUEe]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/pKxBdJ]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

I've noticed that bicycles have become really popular in Warsaw from the last time I was there. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/pHnVwU]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pt4vdN]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

Urbanista1 said:


> People "hate" Warsaw? Native born Poles always use such strong language. Can't imagine why "hate" The ugliest period of Warsaw's history was late 90's to late 2000's when it got much more affluent, hence more cars and advertising that just took over the city and so much vandalism and graffiti. Now it appears that the trend is reversing, people are reclaiming the streets and Warsaw is so clean and efficient, especially transit system.


Hmm, I see a lot of hate towards this city. The better it gets, the more trashing it takes. Of course it's mostly coming from native poles who can't stand the capital. The foreign people can appreciate the massive changes Warsaw is going through, Poles on the other hand, not so much. Obviously it's understandable since the gap between Warsaw and other polish cities is getting bigger and bigger.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

lovely city indeed...and it's catching up with the modern world with those beautifully designed scrapers.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Ring said:


> Hmm, I see a lot of hate towards this city. The better it gets, the more trashing it takes. Of course it's mostly coming from native poles who can't stand the capital. The foreign people can appreciate the massive changes Warsaw is going through, Poles on the other hand, not so much. Obviously it's understandable since the gap between Warsaw and other polish cities is getting bigger and bigger.



It reminds me of the dislike Toronto gets from the rest of Canada. 
These sort of gaps can be seen everywhere. I'm thinking of moving back to Toronto from Hamilton. Toronto's more developed: better transportation, better architecture and more opportunities. 

But from what I read on Skyscrapercity, other Polish cities are beginning to catch up, yes?


----------



## uunxx (Aug 22, 2010)

Ring said:


> Hmm, I see a lot of hate towards this city. The better it gets, the more trashing it takes. Of course it's mostly coming from native poles who can't stand the capital. The foreign people can appreciate the massive changes Warsaw is going through, Poles on the other hand, not so much. Obviously it's understandable since the gap between Warsaw and other polish cities is getting bigger and bigger.


I have nothing against Warsaw, but the gap getting bigger and bigger? Really? If it really was so, Warsaw would actually deserve the trashing. It would mean the capital is sucking all the vital power from the rest of the country and there's nothing to be happy about that. In reality there are several other cities developing just as fast, taking their smaller size into account. I prefer Poland to develop harmoniously, unlike some other countries.

Great photos, anyway.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Interesting building on the left. I believe there's a hostel in there. 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/ptLogs]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]



[url=https://flic.kr/p/pKYjnD]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

rychlik said:


> It reminds me of the dislike Toronto gets from the rest of Canada.
> These sort of gaps can be seen everywhere. I'm thinking of moving back to Toronto from Hamilton. Toronto's more developed: better transportation, better architecture and more opportunities.
> 
> But from what I read on Skyscrapercity, other Polish cities are beginning to catch up, yes?


Politicians have built their careers on hating Toronto. Indeed like most primate cities they are hated by those in the hinterland even though it feeds them. The disparities in Canada are quite stark between Toronto and almost anywhere except Vancouver and Montreal. In Poland, I am finding that cities like Wroclaw, Krakow, Gdansk, Torun, Poznan and a few more are catching up quickly and aesthetically are more beautiful than Warsaw though poorer. The city that's making the most rapid progress is Lodz right now, in a few years it will be one of Europe's hottest cultural centres if all goes well. I find many more small cities in Poland more charming than Warsaw, but Warsaw is so dramatic and dynamic in every way.


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

I do think the gap is getting bigger but it surely isn't the aesthetic aspect that the other polish cities are catching up to since in the 80s and 90s all the cities in Poland looked the same - grey, dirty, underdeveloped, just plain ugly. Warsaw was specifically ugly at that time. It's safe to say that they all started pretty much from the same position 

Of course there are many other aspects to take into account, pretty much like rychlik said about Toronto. For many people it's just a "side effect" of being a capital city and Warsaw not necessarily deserved it. That's mostly where the hate is coming from.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Let's continue.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/ptNSCW]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pKYq8M]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/ptHDcM]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/ptHzoz]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## markuus (Jun 24, 2010)

Great photos. I still am claiming that Warsaw is one of the most underrated capitals in Europe. yes, it is not beautiful, but is has massive claws and interesting vibes / including its eclectic architecture.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Well, there are parts of the city that are extremely beautiful or charming and this is naturally where tourists end up. Don't be fooled. This city has a lot to offer. You just have to plan what you want to see. And the good news is that it's only going to get better.


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

rychlik said:


> Well, there are parts of the city that are extremely beautiful or charming and this is naturally where tourists end up. Don't be fooled. This city has a lot to offer. You just have to plan what you want to see. *And the good news is that it's only going to get better.*


I think that's the key right there. Warsaw will most certainly only get better, and it will do so at a pace much faster than some other Euro capitals. Many of the beautiful and charming old building will be refreshed or renovated, many modern buildings and skyscrapers will be built, and infrastructure (subway, roads, riverside boardwalks) will also get more expansive. It's already an interesting and pleasant city to visit (IMO), and it only gets better by the day.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pv7L4a]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pMFE69]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]



[url=https://flic.kr/p/pMnC3X]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/oQKKrU]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Took a left from the route and stumbled upon this. I think it is some art academy.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pMnSex]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Entrance to the university, if I'm not mistaken.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/pvdkwy]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pvdiyq]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pwtp9z]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pMFKYb]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## plus ratio quam vis (Sep 7, 2007)

Ring said:


> I do think the gap is getting bigger but it surely isn't the aesthetic aspect that the other polish cities are catching up to since in the 80s and 90s all the cities in Poland looked the same - grey, dirty, underdeveloped, just plain ugly. Warsaw was specifically ugly at that time. It's safe to say that they all started pretty much from the same position
> 
> Of course there are many other aspects to take into account, pretty much like rychlik said about Toronto. For many people it's just a "side effect" of being a capital city and Warsaw not necessarily deserved it. That's mostly where the hate is coming from.


It would be total abstraction to hate a city. I have never met or heard about person who hates Warsaw. Surely there're some people who don't accept behaviours that are associated with some Varsovians.

For example who will like those that tend to treat people from other places in Poland with an contempt (famous Słoiki). It tells much about complexes of some Varsovians. 

Warsaw is a dynamic and vibrant city, bigger than other Polish metropolies and I'm proud of it. On the other hand cities like Cracow, Wroclaw, Poznan, Tricity, Silesian agglomeration are developing very fast and in many aspects can compete with Warsaw. Simply Poland it's not a country of a one metropoly like Czech Rep. or Hungary and we all should be happy about it.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pwq4kV]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/oS74Pt]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pwszrb]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]



[url=https://flic.kr/p/oS3TJf]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pwt7GB]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Let's move on. One of the most beautiful parts of Warsaw.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pQEMcv]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/oTSbCp]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Really great cafe in here. 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pyewxt]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pQJPhb]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/oTP8p7]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

yes indeed the photography is picture perfect  also, about the national stadium it may soon become the world's biggest single start up hub:

http://stadiony.net/aktualnosci/2014/11/narodowy_najwiekszy_kampus_dla_startupow_pod_trybunami


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pVasZh]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

The Royal Castle courtyard. 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pETW5g]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pXoWd3]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pXqQAN]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/p3u5Nj]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/p3wQrr]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pZpjvs]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/p3Z9VE]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pHo7Fu]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pZANPt]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

Warsaw is neatly restored. I love this city....quite beautiful and so her inhabitants.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

The attention to detail in this rebuilt castle is impressive.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pK5GGb]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pJZndv]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/q2xMys]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

One of the Polish eagles in the back was saved and the rest were recreated from it. 
The seats was saved.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/q2xKAQ]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/q3EYHp]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/q1zqm3]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pLkKxL]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/q3vi7K]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Outside of the Royal Castle.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pLkV4j]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pLj5ez]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Let's move across the river into the Praga district. I really liked this area, more rugged and rustic. Hopefully it continues to develop. 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/p98TJj]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pNx7M3]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/q3Q1s9]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

This is the part of Warsaw that was mostly left alone during the fighting of WW2.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pNzP5q]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

IIRC Praga was destroyed in about 20-25%. Pretty much like Ochota and Mokotów.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Once again very nice updates from Warsaw


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/q8EGyY]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pRaNrD]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/q8n2iB]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/q8ED3j]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pR9f3o]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pbK1AU]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pTr26B]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/qaSmmR]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pdSWxf]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pTjDgN]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pe7UXn]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pTjzoY]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/qaGvrv]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/qn8pCG]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pqra9B]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pqqt6v]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

At the airport.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pqc1rq]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/q5JRZi]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/r7wfTZ]Chopin Airport by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

the city is quite nice at ground level....architecture is very interesting as well.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Bemowo district. Bedroom community near a family members. 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/qvAvmL]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/rb9ecz]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]



[url=https://flic.kr/p/rqihLU]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice City!


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

I'll finish off with a recap of my trip to Warsaw. 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/paaCQK]Warsaw Uprising Museum by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/pbUu4g]Poland 2014 091 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]









[/url]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/IMG]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/ptpHQM]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/pcuQ7n]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/pcxEmr]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/pcxDku]Poland 2014 114 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/pdu6gD]Poland 2014 122 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/pxwwSy]Poland 2014 160 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/pg43HV]Poland 2014 161 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]



[url=https://flic.kr/p/piJaoM]Poland 2014 175 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pDjpUn]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]



[url=https://flic.kr/p/pByjjy]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/oJXK8u]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/ppnhso]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/pGaQup]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]



[url=https://flic.kr/p/pEiWa3]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/psYpB6]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/ptNSCW]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/pMFE69]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pwt7GB]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]



[url=https://flic.kr/p/pyewxt]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/pQJPhb]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/pQrAd8]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/pTzQZE]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/pS63XA]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/pDxaGz]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/pETW5g]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/q3vi7K]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/pTr26B]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]



[url=https://flic.kr/p/qhBMjF]Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Overall I would recommend Warsaw as a destination. It's a dynamic city with pretty and diverse architecture. The public transit system is very good and I had no issues. The quality of the food and beer is as good as in any European major city and if you eat away from a touristy spot, you can save money. Warsaw and Poland I find is very clean but like in any nation they have their own worries. Beer/alcohol consumption is quite liberal and you can pick it up anywhere (I like that  ) but there seems to be no issue with obesity and fat people (this is a concern in many western nations).

Also, if you are using western currency, Poland and Warsaw is still cheap. Using Canadian money, 1 dollar = 2.5 to about 2.8 zloty. American and Euro money from what I recall was about 3 zloty to their respective currencies.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Warsaw :cheers:


----------

